# White Party Ideas



## frizbee

Anyone have any idea on food? I have a client that wants a celebrity style "White Party". Didn't have the heart to tell her that classically a "White Party" is a fundraising event for HIV/AIDS, LOL.
Anyway was looking for a link on food specifically or ideas. Any ideas would be appreciated.....she wants along the lines of medium to heavy hors d'oeuvres.
Thanks!
Frizbee


----------



## castironchef

I feel so de classe! What's a "celebrity-style 'White Party?'"


----------



## shroomgirl

budget, location, guest profile...?


----------



## frizbee

Budget: about $15pp
Location, our place.
Guest profile:
The young lady is turning 30 so majority of folks will be between 28-35 some older, no kids.
I am desperately trying to bring some "upscale to my little town" and she is one that I have spoken to and is all for more cuisine forward options. However her price point is low to most major cities, 15pp is high here. It can't be food too way out there.

This is what I have come up with thus far:
She will be using our chocolate fountain (white chocolate of course)
White pizza bites
Shrimp and grit crustinis
Shrimp butter spread
Chicken satay (I know its not totally white)
And I guess from there I’m really stuck. Considered a white bean bruschetta, but to be honest I have no idea how that will go over.
So anything you can suggest to add to the lit would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Frizbee


----------



## shroomgirl

Dip your chicken in dry ranch prior to baking....

white choc fountain....marshmallow, coconut maccaroons, angel food cake, bananas, pound cake, shortbread

scallops are white....make a seafood salad with dillweed, capers and put in an endive leaf
or blue cheese again that endive

White asparagus wrapped in fillo

Parsnips....hmmmm now what to do with um....mashed with parmesan curls

Mashed potato bar.....top with white cheddar, sour cream, shrooms in cream

Arincini.....risotto balls with mozz....brown on the outside/white on the inside

Taleggio with truffle honey....one of my faves.

Make sure you pick up little white twinkly lights and white platters for presentation......


----------



## blueschef

how about white salmon
marinated white wine anchovies
Jicima
Daicon
develed eggs with white tuna
Clam Chowder
goat cheese


----------



## panini

What about White Castle?
sorry, I'm scolding myself right now


----------



## shroomgirl

isn't there a White Castle pate recipe just for the holidays? 

Tell us what you end up with. This is the first time I've heard of a White Party....several years ago someone on this site from Italy had a black party, interesting menu but I just cannot fathum multicourses of black food....just visualizing it turns my stomach.


----------



## greyeaglem

No problem! Just ger a Norwegian cookbook.


----------



## greyeaglem

Norwegians never eat anything unless it's white. It's an ethnic law we have. If a food isn't naturally white (cottage cheese, yogurt, sour cream, rice, pasta, Cream of Wheat, etc.) you can make it white by eithe peeling it (cucumbers, radishes, potatoes, apples, etc.) or covering it up withe something white (bechemel, whipped cream, mayonnaise, cream-of-whatever soup, meringue, marshmallow cream etc.) You could make white meatballs with chicken, pork or turkey in a white sauce made with sour cream. Simmer the meatballs in stock to avoid browning. Fresh nutmeg is good in these. White lasagna or ravioli with alfredo might work. The possibillities are endless once you start thinking like a Norwegian cook. Me, I'd impress them by serving lutefisk. I guarantee they'll never request a "white" party again! I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## reecyhw

Not sure when this post was posted, so might have missed the event already? My best seller these days is White Cheddar Pimiento Cheese w/ lavosh, or Carr's. Wait until the last min. to add the pimientos as it will tint it pink if done too far in advance. 

Reecy


----------



## cphh

A white party is also classically a party to celebrate Memorial Day or after Memorial Day when you're again "allowed" to wear white, in celebration of summer coming..


----------

